# Is it ok if I drink 2 scoops of Serious Mass per day??



## mbc_4_4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know that I have to eat a lot of food to gain weight, I know that very well and I do eat a lot and I drink Serious Mass.
But my question is: Is it okay if I drink 2 scoops of Serious Mass per day??

P.S I'm 21 year old girl and I weigh only 88 pounds
So is it bad for my body? since I'm a girl and I weigh only 88 pounds or is it fine and safe??


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 19, 2011)

noooooooooooooo dont do it!!!!

just get on IML whey protein isolate!


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 19, 2011)

more real food = better. You can drink two scoops but it's not the best choice...


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2011)

88 pounds. I'd say it's possible you have an eating disorder. How tall are you?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are that light you definitely need plenty of calories, it is by no means unsafe.  I would make sure you get in adequate water intake and being so light, I would be eating 1.5-2 times your caloric intake to get up to a more realistic weight for your height.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 19, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> 88 pounds. I'd say it's possible you have an eating disorder. How tall are you?



Yeah think?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Yeah think?



Depends on her height.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 19, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Depends on her height.



She could be 5' and that would be WAY light or she would be a size zero and horribly skinny fat.  No healthy woman over 4'8" will weigh under 90 pounds unless she is extremely thin/frail.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2011)

oufinny said:


> She could be 5' and that would be WAY light or she would be a size zero and horribly skinny fat.  No healthy woman over 4'8" will weigh under 90 pounds unless she is extremely thin/frail.



4'8'' seems about right, but it's possible she is around this height. 
Either way, I don't think serious mass is the way to go.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 19, 2011)

No way, she's that thin.

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 19, 2011)

oufinny said:


> She could be 5' and that would be WAY light or she would be a size zero and horribly skinny fat.  No healthy woman over 4'8" will weigh under 90 pounds unless she is extremely thin/frail.



easy man, easy.


----------



## mbc_4_4 (Oct 19, 2011)

actually i'm 5'0

and here's my pic


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2011)

mbc_4_4 said:


> actually i'm 5'0
> 
> and here's my pic



 . . thats a healthy-looking female body. Protein-shakes are fine for meal replacement. I prefer Whey-Protein isolate myself.

If I am dieting, even with a shake I will try and get some other nutrition as well. Say a few nuts/seeds or some salad.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 20, 2011)

Why have you made 3+ threads asking the same thing?


----------



## moresize (Oct 20, 2011)

by picture only and not knowing your weight, I would say you are fine at that weight and look healthy ( I said look)


Maybe a bad picture but your BF level looks good and adding more weight may not be a good thing....look wise.


good luck


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 20, 2011)

Now I think you're just a troll. No way that is a pic of a 5 foot 88lb women.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Now I think you're just a troll. No way that is a pic of a 5 foot 88lb women.



Thank you, no shit that is not or she carries no lean muscle mass at all.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Now I think you're just a troll. No way that is a pic of a 5 foot 88lb women.




And if she ISN'T a "troll"...MAYBE someone can help her...

She COULD be someone that really has NO CLUE what to do or how to do it...Yeah, 3 threads on the same subject and the picture attached ARE a "tad" suspicious...But ya never know when someone is calling out for REAL help and gets desperate for "the" answer...JMHO...


----------



## oufinny (Oct 20, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> And if she ISN'T a "troll"...MAYBE someone can help her...
> 
> She COULD be someone that really has NO CLUE what to do or how to do it...Yeah, 3 threads on the same subject and the picture attached ARE a "tad" suspicious...But ya never know when someone is calling out for REAL help and gets desperate for "the" answer...JMHO...



Of course she can get help, she needs to be in the diet and nutrition section not supplements unless those supplements are food.  88 pounds is what 4th graders weigh, no offense.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Of course she can get help, she needs to be in the diet and nutrition section not supplements unless those supplements are food.  88 pounds is what 4th graders weigh, no offense.




TOTALLY AGREE with YOU Oufinny...No doubt...

Guess we are all kinda ISH trying to lead her in THAT direction...


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 20, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> And if she ISN'T a "troll"...MAYBE someone can help her...
> 
> She COULD be someone that really has NO CLUE what to do or how to do it...Yeah, 3 threads on the same subject and the picture attached ARE a "tad" suspicious...But ya never know when someone is calling out for REAL help and gets desperate for "the" answer...JMHO...



Are you blind?
Yeah, what if she isn't a troll. Then the pic she posted is real and she doesn't need help.


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Are you blind?
> Yeah, what if she isn't a troll. Then the pic she posted is real and she doesn't need help.



Yeah...you are all prob right but other than the time it takes to type a few keys on a keyboard, what is the harm in offering some help. Perhaps somebody that actually has a question regarding this product or weight gainers or whatever reads the advice some of us have given and gets the actual help that they need. 
So in my book, troll or not..no harm no foul

Cheers
An Old Dawg


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 20, 2011)

I see, trolls are good as long as the subject matter covered can help somebody.
Ok, let's pretend then that she is 5' and 88lbs. 

Here's my response.
You are not going to find the help you need here. 
Tell your family that you have an eating disorder and you need professional help.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Are you blind?
> Yeah, what if she isn't a troll. Then the pic she posted is real and she doesn't need help.



No, I most certainly am NOT blind...But I am NOT a TOTAL bitch either...If she IS a troll, so BE IT...If she ISN'T and she learns something from me and gets the desperate help she NEEDS, then I wasted NO PRECIOUS TIME typing away at a keyboard for a few minutes...

When I weighed 450 lbs and would "cry" for help, I would ask everyone I passed if they knew "the" answer...So, I KNOW where she MAY be coming from...That's all...

And MAYBE, just maybe, she doesn't KNOW where to start and that is why she is posting in several different places...We were all new to the "game" at one time, right?!?!

NO HARM DONE...




Olddawg71 said:


> Yeah...you are all prob right but other than the time it takes to type a few keys on a keyboard, what is the harm in offering some help. Perhaps somebody that actually has a question regarding this product or weight gainers or whatever reads the advice some of us have given and gets the actual help that they need.
> So in my book, troll or not..no harm no foul
> 
> Cheers
> An Old Dawg



^^  Thank you Olddawg...

I mean, if this "troll" is bothering a person, they don't HAVE to read the thread, right?!?!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I see, trolls are good as long as the subject matter covered can help somebody.
> Ok, let's pretend then that she is 5' and 88lbs.
> 
> Here's my response.
> ...



OYFG...Are you serious?!?!

Yes, she probably DOES need to seek professional help being so tiny...BUT DAMN DUDE...

Guess you NEVER needed anyone, huh?!?!


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 20, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> OYFG...Are you serious?!?!
> 
> Yes, she probably DOES need to seek professional help *being so tiny*...BUT DAMN DUDE...
> 
> Guess you NEVER needed anyone, huh?!?!



No I think you are blind. She isn't that tiny. That pic, she's perfectly healthy



Mrs.V. said:


> Guess you NEVER needed anyone, huh?!?!



If this were true, she doesn't need our help. She needs a professional.


----------



## SCAGNETTI (Oct 20, 2011)

As far as serious mass, I am pretty sure a single serving of that product consists of 2 scoops. Just my .02

-Scagnetti


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, in the picture, in MY opinion, she looks fine...In YOUR opinion, she looks fine...In HER opinion, she wants to gain weight...

We have a client who looks very similar...I think she looks fine...A lot of people thinks she looks very fine...She models...But in HER mind, she wants to gain weight and doesn't like the way she looks...

How is this ANY different from ANY bodybuilder on this board who in my view is already big enough and really should not add another pound of muscle but who thinks he needs another 10 lbs?  How is this different from a person who's at 10 percent body fat and looks great already but wants to get to 7%?  It's up to the individual to decide how he or she wants to look.  So she wants to be a little bigger...that's really her choice.  I chose, just like others did, to give her advice that might help her reach that goal.  You can do the same or not...it really doesn't matter.  If you don't want to help...then don't.  It's just the internet, it really doesn't matter.

But just because someone has a goal we may or may not agree with, just because someone is new and doesn't know their way around the forum and where to post things, doesn't necessarily make them a troll and unworthy of receiving help.  Perhaps they are a troll... does it really matter?  A few people spent a few minutes making suggestions.  Actually, I've spent more time responding to you than originally spent responding to her.  

I offered her suggestions, if she asks for more specifics from me, I'll continue to do so.  If she doesn't then there is no need for me to reply more.  Us discussing it has taken up more time than her three original posts and the original replies.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 20, 2011)

Look I don't doubt your heart is in the right place. 

My problem is she makes repeated threads, but very rarely responds to advice. When she does it's either a lie or nonsense
She's a liar. From the pic there's no way that she is 5' and 88lbs
She was asked, why not drink milkshakes instead of taking the weight gainer? Her response, because the milkshakes are high in calories. Which of course makes no sense.

I'm done feeding this troll attention

Peace


----------

